# G-bodies w/ a hydro setup and 2 15" L7's



## 509Lowrider

Wanna see some setups...


----------



## gizmo1

I think you got the wrong topic. This is where you wanna post this up at http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showforum=3


----------



## 509Lowrider

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Oct 11 2008, 05:44 AM~11836761
> *I think you got the wrong topic. This is where you wanna post this up at http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showforum=3
> *


I wanna see a g-body WITH 2 15" L7'S, which would be under CAR STEREO... Would it not? Are the subwoofers part of a Hydraulic system or sumthing? No... I just wanna see these in a g-body with hydros so I can see how they put the two together in the trunk... 

:twak:


----------



## BlackRob8687

:no: bet no one will find any pictures at all because its simply impossible


----------



## 509Lowrider

Having two 15 L7's is impossible with hydros? I dont think so... I seen a g-body on here awhile ago with them and hydros.


----------



## SoonToBeLowS10

For them to have the Airspace they need, Itd be almost impossible.

Here's my 83 grand prix, with 2 12" l7's, In a box too small for the subs. This box was about 1cuft short of needed air space, And the 15's will need even more.










Sure it could probably be done. However if you need pic's, You may not wanna attempt it.


----------



## BlackRob8687

In a G body?? you prob seen em bolted to the side pannels for show but not in a box. 2 10's is more realistic to me but plz prove me wrong


----------



## 509Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SoonToBeLowS10_@Oct 13 2008, 10:19 PM~11855267
> *For them to have the Airspace they need, Itd be almost impossible.
> 
> Here's my 83 grand prix, with 2 12" l7's, In a box too small for the subs. This box was about 1cuft short of needed air space, And the 15's will need even more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it could probably be done. However if you need pic's, You may not wanna attempt it.
> *


I dont NEED pics... Ive made ALOT of boxes for many different applications. I just wanted to see how ppl placed the subs to get more ideas... I already have an idea though


----------



## BlackRob8687

> _Originally posted by SoonToBeLowS10_@Oct 13 2008, 10:19 PM~11855267
> *For them to have the Airspace they need, Itd be almost impossible.
> 
> Here's my 83 grand prix, with 2 12" l7's, In a box too small for the subs. This box was about 1cuft short of needed air space, And the 15's will need even more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it could probably be done. However if you need pic's, You may not wanna attempt it.
> *



:wow: :werd:


----------



## 509Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BlackRob8687_@Oct 13 2008, 10:22 PM~11855281
> *In a G body?? you prob seen em bolted to the side pannels for show but not in a box. 2 10's is more realistic to me but plz prove me wrong
> *


I'll Try :biggrin: 
I might have to get some smaller subs :dunno:


----------



## gizmo1

> _Originally posted by 509Lowrider_@Oct 13 2008, 10:29 PM~11854790
> *I wanna see a g-body WITH 2 15" L7'S, which would be under CAR STEREO... Would it not? Are the subwoofers part of a Hydraulic system or sumthing? No... I just wanna see these in a g-body with hydros so I can see how they put the two together in the trunk...
> 
> :twak:
> *


 :thumbsup: 
Hadnt slept for a couple of days like a crack head when I read the topic title and guess I just read the part about g-bodies with hydro setups...


----------



## 509Lowrider

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Oct 13 2008, 10:32 PM~11855349
> *:thumbsup:
> Hadnt slept for a couple of days like a crack head when I read the topic title and guess I just read the part about g-bodies with hydro setups...
> *


Thats alright... just make sure you lay off the crack pipe every once in awhile
hno: :biggrin:


----------



## gizmo1

> _Originally posted by 509Lowrider_@Oct 13 2008, 11:39 PM~11855406
> *Thats alright... just make sure you lay off the crack pipe every once in awhile
> hno:  :biggrin:
> *


Ey just cuz its glass dont mean I use it for crack pal... :cheesy:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Oct 14 2008, 12:03 AM~11855782
> *Ey just cuz its glass dont mean I use it for crack pal...  :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 509Lowrider

TTMFT


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Oct 13 2008, 10:32 PM~11855349
> *:thumbsup:
> Hadnt slept for a couple of days like a crack head when I read the topic title and guess I just read the part about g-bodies with hydro setups...
> *


Crack head you are buddy !!!


----------



## Psycho631

no room in the trunk so the back seat had to go








[/IMG]


----------



## 509Lowrider

Any other pics??? I know theres some out there hiding


----------



## trodder

there is no way you would ever be able to get 2 15" L7s in the trunk of a G body with enough airspace for them to perform properly and still add a hydro setup. If you went with 12" or smaller L5s you should be okay.


----------



## 509Lowrider

fuck the L5's...they suck ass


----------



## buffitout

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Oct 14 2008, 07:12 PM~11862192
> *no room in the trunk so the back seat had to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> *


TTT FOR BACKSEAT BANGIN, GOT 4 12'S IN MINE. :0


----------



## BlackRob8687

> _Originally posted by 509Lowrider_@Oct 13 2008, 10:28 PM~11855315
> *I'll Try :biggrin:
> I might have to get some smaller subs :dunno:
> *


yea man


----------



## BlackRob8687

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Oct 14 2008, 05:12 PM~11862192
> *no room in the trunk so the back seat had to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> *


are both of those L7s??


----------



## corndawg

> _Originally posted by 509Lowrider_@Oct 15 2008, 11:28 AM~11869421
> *fuck the L5's...they suck ass
> *


so will the l7s if you dont give them enough air


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Oct 14 2008, 06:12 PM~11862192
> *no room in the trunk so the back seat had to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats like my current project i am ripping out my back seat and putting in 2 Fi 18 btl's that shit sould bang fucking hard


----------



## Psycho631

> _Originally posted by BlackRob8687_@Oct 17 2008, 02:19 AM~11889623
> *are both of those L7s??
> *



yea they are and I have another one for sale with amp and caps


----------



## 509Lowrider

> _Originally posted by corndawg_@Oct 17 2008, 07:59 AM~11890999
> *so will the l7s if you dont give them enough air
> *


The L7's would still be better than the L5's even without the right cubic feet in the box


----------



## FPEREZII

I did not have enough room either, had to use the back seat. 3 12's


----------



## trodder

> _Originally posted by 509Lowrider_@Oct 15 2008, 12:28 PM~11869421
> *fuck the L5's...they suck ass
> *


are you just saying that because you assume a lowering power rating means they don't perform as well aka your just talking out of your ass???

L5s are great for smaller enclosure applications as they are FAR more power & air efficient meaning it does not take much to get them thumping hard.


----------



## trodder

> _Originally posted by corndawg_@Oct 17 2008, 09:59 AM~11890999
> *so will the l7s if you dont give them enough air
> *


and enough power!!!


----------



## trodder

> _Originally posted by 509Lowrider_@Oct 17 2008, 09:01 PM~11898293
> *The L7's would still be better than the L5's even without the right cubic feet in the box
> *


your a fucking idiot... stop posting in car audio if you are gonna just keep dishing out horseshit advise. I don't mean to step on toes but I would rather speak up for the protection of those out here that don't know any better so a DB like you does not cause them to spend their hard earned money on a setup that will end up sounding like shit.


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

Ls? 
why not W7s


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Oct 23 2008, 05:40 AM~11949321
> *Ls?
> why not W7s
> *


Because JL is way over priced! All you are doing is paying for the name. You can get just as good output for half the price of JL.


----------



## 509Lowrider

> _Originally posted by trodder_@Oct 22 2008, 07:02 AM~11938098
> *your a fucking idiot... stop posting in car audio if you are gonna just keep dishing out horseshit advise. I don't mean to step on toes but I would rather speak up for the protection of those out here that don't know any better so a DB like you does not cause them to spend their hard earned money on a setup that will end up sounding like shit.
> *


Oh shut the fuck up bitch...
That isnt advice for anybody dumbass, maybe you should have read it better. So take my advice and go suck your boyfriends dick. :guns:


----------



## trodder

> _Originally posted by 509Lowrider_@Oct 23 2008, 12:33 PM~11951519
> *Oh shut the fuck up bitch...
> That isnt advice for anybody dumbass, maybe you should have read it better. So take my advice and go suck your boyfriends dick.  :guns:
> *


The point is you are giving this guy bullshit advise... Your an idiot... so stfu


----------



## trodder

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 23 2008, 09:38 AM~11949963
> *Because JL is way over priced! All you are doing is paying for the name. You can get just as good output for half the price of JL.
> *


agreed... JL is way over priced unless you intend on entering sql competitions... they sound nice and hit very accurate even in an undersized or oversized enclosure but very spendy if you just want something that hits hard and sounds pretty good.


----------



## 509Lowrider

> _Originally posted by trodder_@Oct 24 2008, 09:06 AM~11961550
> *The point is you are giving this guy ?
> 
> just wondering..*


----------



## trodder

> _Originally posted by 509Lowrider_@Oct 24 2008, 01:44 PM~11963214
> *Whos this guy ?
> 
> just wondering..
> *


I guess it was you.... i hadn't realized at this point you started the topic but there was another that mentioned there is not enough air space to make the L7s perform and you tried to tell him different. The funny thing is you ask for advise and then when you are informed you try to argue it with bullshit. Basically i would hate for anyone else to ever read this thread and think that L7s in a G-body with a hydro setup is a good idea... if you build it into the backseat like the other guys did hear you can probably make it work but to fit it all in the trunk... forget it.


----------



## Hellraizer

:biggrin:


----------



## PORT_CITY_RYDA

> _Originally posted by trodder_@Oct 26 2008, 05:46 PM~11977250
> *I guess it was you.... i hadn't realized at this point you started the topic but there was another that mentioned there is not enough air space to make the L7s perform and you tried to tell him different. The funny thing is you ask for advise and then when you are informed you try to argue it with bullshit. Basically i would hate for anyone else to ever read this thread and think that L7s in a G-body with a hydro setup is a good idea... if you build it into the backseat like the other guys did hear you can probably make it work but to fit it all in the trunk... forget it.
> *


AGREED.......L7'S will never work in a gbody trunk with hydros......PERIOD!!!!!!!!


----------



## 509Lowrider

> _Originally posted by trodder_@Oct 26 2008, 02:46 PM~11977250
> *I guess it was you.... i hadn't realized at this point you started the topic but there was another that mentioned there is not enough air space to make the L7s perform and you tried to tell him different. The funny thing is you ask for advise and then when you are informed you try to argue it with bullshit. Basically i would hate for anyone else to ever read this thread and think that L7s in a G-body with a hydro setup is a good idea... if you build it into the backseat like the other guys did hear you can probably make it work but to fit it all in the trunk... forget it.
> *


Alright then... I was told the L5's were lower quality than the L7's but I read there website and seems like they are exactly the same other than the power ratings. And on their website, it shows the recommended box volume for the L5's and L7's and they are the same... So it seems like the L5's would take just as much space as the L7's would, in order to sound good.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 23 2008, 09:38 AM~11949963
> *Because JL is way over priced! All you are doing is paying for the name. You can get just as good output for half the price of JL.
> *


i get em for 500 a piece im doing two in my bigbody  
thats not a bad price


----------



## BIG DIRTY

IF IT WAS TO EVER WORK, YOU ARE GOING TO HAVE TO GET CREATIVE WITH YOUR SET UP. AND FORGET 6-8 BATTERIES. YOU WILL NEVER GET THAT BACK THERE. I WOULD LOOK AT WHAT YOU ARE TRYING TO ACHIEVE. CAUSE MOST HYDRO CARS ARE NOT BASS MACHINES. BUT A NICE PORTED ENCLUSURE, AND A COUPLE OF 10'S OR 12'S PORTED INTO THE BACK DECK MIGHT BE A NICE SUBSTITUTE. BUT AGAIN, YOU ARE NOT GONNA HAVE MUCH ROOM FOR ANYTHING ELSE.


----------



## JASJR

I got the same advise, Wanted to put 12's but after looking at the lay out for the hydros, from the batts, pumps and the rack there is'nt any space for in the trunk for any real big. Thinking about doing 2 8" or 10" bass tubes instead. I'll spend more money on the components to get better sound, have to make choice between booming sound or lifts unless want to do away with backseat.


----------



## BIG DIRTY

I would ROCK one 15" DVC Sub right in the Middle, It could really work nice ported into the back package tray.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

Run One L7 and a Huge Amp wired with 0 gauge 
thatll bang


----------



## 1TUFF84

this is my 84 cutty. i'm gonna put 2 pumps 6 batteries in here in bout a month with no problem.


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by 1TUFF84_@Nov 17 2008, 11:43 AM~12180439
> *this is my 84 cutty.  i'm gonna put 2 pumps 6 batteries in here in bout a month with no problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


6 batteries i dont know about that....


----------



## 1TUFF84

FA SHO. GOT THE RACK ALREADY BUILT. JUS SHORT ON FUNDS RIGHT NOW BUT WILL BE READY TO ROLL SOON


----------



## Sporty

> _Originally posted by 1TUFF84_@Nov 18 2008, 12:13 AM~12186990
> *FA SHO. GOT THE RACK ALREADY BUILT. JUS SHORT ON FUNDS RIGHT NOW BUT WILL BE READY TO ROLL SOON
> *


why dont you build the box vented and use some of that wasted space hidden behind your 'beauty panels'?


----------



## Airborne

Sporty has a point. Squeese all the irspace you can out of that trunk. It doesn't have to be a rectangle bro.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

x100 on two 15" L7's not fitting and working properly at the same time. Here's my trunk with some old ass pioneer 10's. Box is 29" wide x 12" x 12" with a beauty panel in front of it. 6 batteries, 3 pumps(mounting 3rd one soon)...still have room for 4th pump or 2 more batteries too.


----------



## 96_impalass

> _Originally posted by PORT_CITY_RYDA_@Oct 26 2008, 09:33 PM~11980244
> *AGREED.......L7'S will never work in a gbody trunk with hydros......PERIOD!!!!!!!!
> *



What about air bags?


----------



## 1TUFF84

THATS WHAT I WAS CONSIDERING ALSO BUT I JUST A PUMP MAN YA KNOW. WHO KNOWS I MIGHT CHANGE MY MIND.


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln

i love "its impossible' guys....anything can be done you just to have some imagination and some skills. numchuck skills, welding skills an box buuilding skills


----------



## Represent316

I agree with you, But in the same respect, If he had those skills, He wouldnt be here asking about it.

And to the person saying one ported 15" in the middle [I assume ur talking on the shelf, Between the cylinders], Its been a while since ive measured, and no im not juiced, But i believe theres only approx 13" of space.. Making 15's once again.. IMPOSSIBLE to fit there.

As for paying $500 per W7.. Lets just say even at that price, Theres WAY better out there, And your STILL just paying for the name.


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln

just measured my regal cylinder to cylinder in rear and its 27" and mine are moved in about a inch to inch an a half each for a higher 3 wheel..so with a lil imagination and maybe some fiberglass i think u could squeeze something in there, dont for get to leave a lil room for cylinder movement side to side 

but for the money an the aggravtion id just go with something a lil smaller 

im doin two cvr 10s in a banpass box through the back deck so i dont have any trunk rattle


----------



## cl1965ss

I could build this with no problem. You just need skills. For those who say it can't be done i would fuckin prove them wrong. Now if you said you want the subs with 4 pumps and 16 batteries I would tell you to quit smokin the fuckin rock!


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by Represent316_@Dec 15 2008, 08:01 AM~12432935
> *I agree with you, But in the same respect, If he had those skills, He wouldnt be here asking about it.
> 
> And to the person saying one ported 15" in the middle [I assume ur talking on the shelf, Between the cylinders], Its been a while since ive measured, and no im not juiced, But i believe theres only approx 13" of space.. Making 15's once again.. IMPOSSIBLE to fit there.
> 
> As for paying $500 per W7.. Lets just say even at that price, Theres WAY better out there, And your STILL just paying for the name.
> *


$1,000.00 for two? Fuck that, I would have a couple level5's for that kind of money.


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Dec 18 2008, 02:27 PM~12467172
> *$1,000.00 for two? Fuck that, I would have a couple level5's for that kind of money.
> *


or a pair of Fi BTL 18's


----------



## NVR2HGH

i put 1 15L7 in the trunk of this car. I coulda got 2 in there if i would have done it differnt :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE2LOW_@Dec 18 2008, 04:34 PM~12467761
> *or a pair of Fi BTL 18's
> *


No shit. There are plenty of more options.


----------



## Airborne

http://www.cadencestore.com/ProductCart/pc...0&idproduct=488

Hell of a deal here


----------



## Airborne

If you want to spend some money
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.c...tnumber=293-622


----------



## unforgiven50insp

TTT


----------



## CROWDS91

ok 3 of my club members have g bodys with L7 in the trunk with set ups

1 if them has 2 12" L7 with 2 pumps 10 batteries

1 of them had 2 15" L7 with 6 batts 2 pumps

the other im doin rite now has 3 12" L7 2 pumps 6 batt

soo it can be done


----------



## Represent316

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Jan 7 2009, 11:33 PM~12639415
> *ok 3 of my club members have g bodys with L7 in the trunk with set ups
> 
> 1 if them has 2 12" L7 with 2 pumps 10 batteries
> 
> 1 of them had 2 15" L7 with 6 batts 2 pumps
> 
> the other im doin rite now has 3 12" L7 2 pumps 6 batt
> 
> soo it can be done
> *


Anything "Can be done", My only question is what kinda CUFT are each sub getting?

This is my trunk with a box for 2 15" sub's, @ 2cuft SEALED per sub. 








*one* fifteen inch L7 *needs* a box this size, Plus ud have to find room for a port.

This is 2 12" L7's in a box *WAY to small* for the sub's, In the same trunk..









You can see two dents in the fenders in the first picture. I believe it measures 54" wide, from dent to dent. This is the area it would take for PROPER airspace for 2 *12"* l7's, But then your only working with about 3" between the face of the subs, And the taillight wall, Plus your over 1.5" to high at this point. Fiberglass could work, but if he knew how, then he wouldnt have to ask

See why i say if you gotta ask, It cant be done?


----------



## Big Worm

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Nov 21 2008, 09:25 AM~12220204
> *x100 on two 15" L7's not fitting and working properly at the same time.  Here's my trunk with some old ass pioneer 10's.  Box is 29" wide x 12" x 12" with a beauty panel in front of it. 6 batteries, 3 pumps(mounting 3rd one soon)...still have room for 4th pump or 2 more batteries too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 26 2008, 09:18 PM~12268226
> *What about air bags?
> *


could easily be done with bags, i had 4 10"s with bags 

air tank an valves up on the lil humps then whatever you want across thebig part of the trunk an air compressor down int he spare tire hole


----------



## 509Lowrider

Do you guys really think the L7's would sound that bad in a box too small?


----------



## Represent316

They wouldnt "sound good" either way, But i personally wouldnt run them in anything under 3.0cuft if i had the room. Going from one l7 in 3.0cuft, to the box i posted above with 2 subs, Was basically a step down.


----------



## 86 Limited

x2 single sub setups are very effective if set up right. Thats y this time around I wanna run my 12w7 and JL1000. Just gotta build the right enclosure for it and work the setup around the speaker


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

IF ANYONE CAN DO THIS IT WOULD BE CHUCK NORRIS


----------



## BLVD Kreeper

this guy had to L7's on a hopper :0


----------



## 86 Limited

> _Originally posted by NeNe_@Apr 23 2009, 12:55 PM~13667906
> *this guy had to L7's on a hopper  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


box way too small..


----------



## Represent316

..Glad someone sees the light.

Besides, L7's arnt all that anyways.


----------



## royboy64

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Apr 23 2009, 02:40 AM~13663849
> *IF ANYONE CAN DO THIS IT WOULD BE CHUCK NORRIS
> *


Not a gbody but ,,,Anything can be done


----------



## Westcoastdon530

no i have a 15" kicker L7 in 1.6 qubic ft box and it beats with my Hifonics amp. its hits at about 131 db. thats not bad if i put a bigger box ill be hittin at a higher db level. but like they said there are alot of other options also. if you want some good hard hitting subs that will save you room go with 2 13.5 JL W7. unlimited wattage so throw whatever you can to them and they can handle it


----------



## badcayne

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@Apr 27 2009, 02:05 PM~13705066
> *good hard hitting subs that will save you room go with 2 13.5 JL W7. unlimited wattage so throw whatever you can to them and they can handle it
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

> _Originally posted by royboy64_@Apr 27 2009, 09:29 AM~13701891
> *Not a gbody but ,,,Anything can be done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats a badass setup!


----------



## Represent316

Thats not a G body, Nor 15" sub's, Much less L7's which like to be in big, Vented boxes. So, i fail to see your point?


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by Represent316_@Apr 27 2009, 11:36 PM~13712393
> *Thats not a G body, Nor 15" sub's, Much less L7's which like to be in big, Vented boxes. So, i fail to see your point?
> *


I was thinking the same thing....but I get the point...that if your creative you can make things fit.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by royboy64_@Apr 27 2009, 09:29 AM~13701891
> *Not a gbody but ,,,Anything can be done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Where is the hydro batteries??


----------



## 79 cutty

I would guess on the left and right sides behind the wall with screens.


----------



## LatinStyle86

I HAVE 2 PISTON PUMPS 8 BATTERIES 2 12'S L5 AND 2 HIFONICS AMP IN MY JUNK.


----------



## badcayne

but thats your caprice right?


----------



## LatinStyle86

YUP MY CAPRICE. MY BAD A FRAME!


----------



## badcayne

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86_@Apr 29 2009, 12:38 PM~13730664
> *YUP MY CAPRICE. MY BAD A FRAME!
> *


you strapping that frame up?


----------



## LatinStyle86

> _Originally posted by badcayne_@Apr 29 2009, 12:42 PM~13730690
> *you strapping that frame up?
> *


already taken care of. i did it before i installed the hydros


----------



## Represent316

Are those Dual 2 ohm subs?


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE<

I KNOW THIS ISNT A G-BODY BUT THIS IS MY HOOPER LINOCLN TOWN CAR 4 PUMPS 14 BATTIERS AND 2-15's IN THE TRUNK I KNOW ITS NOT CLEAN LOOKING BUT IT WAS MY HOPPER








AND THIS IS IT WHEN I TOOK THE 15's OUT


----------



## BlackRob8687

> _Originally posted by LatinStyle86+Apr 29 2009, 08:59 AM~13728736-->
> 
> 
> 
> I HAVE 2 PISTON PUMPS 8 BATTERIES 2 12'S L5 AND 2 HIFONICS AMP IN MY JUNK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PHATBOY>UCE<_@May 1 2009, 06:00 PM~13759660
> *I KNOW THIS ISNT A G-BODY BUT THIS IS MY HOOPER LINOCLN TOWN CAR 4 PUMPS 14 BATTIERS AND 2-15's IN THE TRUNK I KNOW ITS NOT CLEAN LOOKING BUT IT WAS MY HOPPER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND THIS IS IT WHEN I TOOK THE 15's OUT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 very nice. Its def possible with those trunks


----------

